# New SUPER Nigerian container



## Julian Calvin (Feb 2, 2011)

On BBC news online today (so must be true),
authorities in Lagos found a container with 850,000 tonnes of pangolin scales and tusks inside.
container was claimed to be furniture parts.
Possibly Nigerian National Shipping Line will be reactivated to carry this container.


----------



## YM-Mundrabilla (Mar 29, 2008)

Julian Calvin said:


> On BBC news online today (so must be true),
> authorities in Lagos found a container with 850,000 tonnes of pangolin scales and tusks inside.
> container was claimed to be furniture parts.
> Possibly Nigerian National Shipping Line will be reactivated to carry this container.


Send them your bank details to cover the freight and your home address and they will reconsign it to your house . ?


----------



## Norm (Jun 21, 2006)

Poor Pangolins, shy creatures, never harmed anyone. The first Pangolin I saw was in Nigeria, at the Nikroa sawmill on the Osse River. A woman came along with a pangolin holding it by the tail. It was curled up and she was going to cook and eat it.

Prince William has become a champion of the Pangolins.

*William teams up with Angry Birds in a bid to save the scaly anteater which is in danger of being 'eaten to death' in China.*


----------



## Gattina (May 4, 2012)

Julian Calvin said:


> On BBC news online today (so must be true),
> authorities in Lagos found a container with 850,000 tonnes of pangolin scales and tusks inside.
> container was claimed to be furniture parts.
> Possibly Nigerian National Shipping Line will be reactivated to carry this container.


Boy that must be some container!


----------

